# Mountainbiken rund um Frankfurt



## Günter Damerau (13. Juli 2001)

Hallo Bikefreunde,
als Mountainbike-Greenhorn übe ich seit 6 Monaten die Strecken rund um den Buchberg und die Ronneburg. Gelegentlich  traue ich mich inzwischen auch schon in den Odenwald und suche Anschluss an Bikergruppen, die sich als Funbiker verstehen und einen Neuling in der Gruppe dulden, der seinen Pulsmesser nutzt, um sich im optimalen Bereich fit zu fahren. 

Auf Eure Antworten freue ich mich schon: Günter


----------



## Frank (13. Juli 2001)

Hi Günter!

Tjo da muß ich sagen, daß das Land südlich von Frankfurt eher weniger unser Territorium ist. 

In Sachen Odenwald und Touren dort solltest du dich mal in das Odenwald Forum begeben und vielleicht Kontakt mit dem Andreas aufnehmen.

Der ist immer offen für neue Gesichter und Newbies sind eh immer gern gesehen und sicherlich auch akzeptiert 

Wenn es dich mal in den Taunus treiben sollte, bist uns herzlich willkommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gehspitzer (13. Juli 2001)

******* Mann, Frank........ 
eben haste total daneben gegriffen. Die Ronneburg, südlich deines Einzuggebietes..................

Also die Ronneburg ist nördlich dem Gebiet wo du mit den Reifen den Waldboden einstampfst..  He, da hätte ich euch hinführen sollen, da ist ne 17 Proz. Steigung. 200m ..ABer auch nur ne kurze Rentnersteigung ;-)))


Jedenfalls Günther, die Rentner fahren von Karben aus, meistens und Richtung Nidderau, Bruchköbel.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal


Gruß


----------



## Frank (14. Juli 2001)

Oups. Ich kenne ´"Ronneburg" zwar irgendwoher aber eindeutig zuordnen konnte ich das nicht *g*

Egal wo er fährt, wer auch immer Bock hat sich mit uns zu treffen, ist willkommen. Mach ich das nun mal richtig allgemein :->

17% ? Ich hatte letztes Jahr in Kärnten mal 31% ... DAS war krass!


----------



## grisley (16. Juli 2001)

Bei 20% wirds sehr schwer drauf zu bleiben... bei 25% ist eigentlich Hirntot! Da is Ende Gelände! Naja, ich habe ja eigentlich sowieso nicht mehr den Reiz am hochklettern...


----------



## Sputnik (6. August 2001)

Cool,

ich dachte schon, das ich der einzige in diesem Forum bin, der aus der Provinz kommt und den Buchberg kennt. Warst Du schon mal Hahnenkamm? Ansonsten gibt es Richtung Alzenau noch ein paar nette Trails. 

Gruß
Sputnik


----------



## grisley (22. August 2001)

Buchberg, Hahnenkamm und Hufeisen! Das ist mein Revier! Alzenau- Michelbach! Das ist auch nicht schlecht! z.B. der Käferberg! Oder um die Barbarossaquelle in Rodenbach!
Vielleicht kann man ja mal was ausmachen!


----------



## Matrix (23. August 2001)

Hi...........wir hatten letzte Woche ne Tour am Gardasee mit 30 (dreissig) Prozent..................

Original-Wortlaut des Reiseführer: " dann geht es geradeaus über eine Schotterstrasse, die abschnittsweise anspruchsvoll wird.................................weiter vorn wird der Saumpfad durch einige aspaltierte Stücke angenehmer zu befahren, auch wenn das Gefälle sehr stark bleibt " 

..........den verantwortlichen Writer würd ich am liebsten verklagen.........fast zwei Kilometer nur geschoben............

dieses Asphaltstück hatte sogar teilweise 32 Prozent......

.........noch ein kurzer Wortlaut der Bergab-Fahrt:
" Bergab den Schildern nach auf einem alten Saumpfad mit Kieselsteinen durch den Wald auf sehr schwierigem Gelände fahren, das in wenigen Minuten zu den Häusern führt...........die Abfahrt erfolgt atemberaubend schnell............" 

Auch dieses Stück mussten wir schiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieben bzw. tragen.................selbst die mit den richtigen Downhill-Bikes (150mm Federweg oder so was) haben geschoben........unmöglich zu befahren.

NIE WIEDER GARDASEE...................der Taunus ist viel schöner............

Matrix


----------



## DarkListener (17. Februar 2002)

und die Waldgebiete um Alzenau-Michelbach sind verdammt geil.. kann ich bezeugen weil ich in selbigem Kaff wohne


----------



## wernerbeinhart (5. März 2002)

also freunde, 30% im gelände sind zwar nicht ohne, aber, wenn´s nicht zuuuu rumpelig ist, dann machbar. sicher mit pausen um den puls wieder unter 180 zu kriegen, aber selbst desöfteren praktiziert.....
25% eigentlich bei jeder meiner touren im wiener raum dabei und das salz in der suppe. bin schon gespannt auf euren taunus, werde ca. im mai übersiedeln, bin auf der suche nach einem haus zwischen hofheim und königstein......könnt ihr mir tipps für touren mit 800-1000 höhenmetern und steilen einsamen single-uphills geben?

bikergruß,
werner


----------



## LTU-Linienpilot (10. August 2003)

servus zusammen,
ich habe mal ein bissl reingelauscht und hab mich gleich angemeldet. Wohne seit kurzem in friedberg und habe wieder (seit 2 Jahren war nix) angefangen zu biken. Suche deswegen Leute, die Grünschnäbeln freundlich gesind sind!?! und mir ein bissl den Taunus oder welche Berge in der nähe auch immer zeigen wollen. Fahre zur zeit nur sehr früh morgens ( zwi. 5 und 6, wg. der Hitze). Kann auch mit dem Semesterticket innerhalb des RMV-Gebietes für lau reisen.
mfg chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huba (10. August 2003)

Moin Flieger,



> _Original geschrieben von LTU-Linienpilot _
> *...friedberg... Suche deswegen Leute... und mir ein bissl den Taunus oder welche Berge in der nähe auch immer zeigen wollen... Kann auch mit dem Semesterticket innerhalb des RMV-Gebietes für lau reisen.
> mfg chris *



Ich auch will! Das mit dem Semesterticket geht bei mir auch, also wäre es mal eine Möglichkeit sich in GI oder FB zu treffen. Hier oben kann ich Dir ein paar Ecken zeigen. Und mit dem Rennrad ist Fiedberg auch von hier erreichbar.

Wenn Du also magst, gib Laut!


Kontaktierendes Aloha,
Hu <Hangelstein, Schiffenberg, Dünsberg, Lollarkopp> ba


----------



## LTU-Linienpilot (10. August 2003)

hey, schön das es so schnell geklappt hat. können meinetwegen so schnell wie möglich los,  yeahr*g* Semesterferien,
habe dich aber richtig verstanden, wir wollen MTB´en!!!
also, gib mir deine kontakt-adresse wo ich dich schneller erreichen kann. oder, rufe alle 30 min e-mails ab, schreib an [email protected].
mfg chris


----------



## darkdesigner (11. August 2003)

moin zusammen,
wenn Du im Besitz eines Semestertickets bist, steig in die Bummelbahn nach Friedrichsdorf und starte von dort.
Da gibt es einige sehr interessante Routen, die klassische Variante führt Dich bis aufs Feldberg Plateau, geile Trails, ca. 45 km, 1000hm. Es bieten sich aber noch tausend andere Wege...
Grüße
dd


----------



## LTU-Linienpilot (11. August 2003)

o.k.,  habe auch schon gutes über die gegend gehört.
habe einen link zur purebiking site erhalten, scheint nicht schlecht zu sein, wegbeschreibung und so.
let the good time roll!!!
bin glaube ich ich in einer recht guten region gelandet. war voher im weserbergland, war nicht so berauschend
also, vielleicht kann man sich ja mal arrangieren.
mfg chris


----------



## LTU-Linienpilot (11. August 2003)

noch ma tach,
hab mich ma schlau gemacht, wird wohl demnächst auf friedrichsd. hinauslaufen.
hab auch schon was mit huba ausgemacht, vielleicht kennste ihn.
man könnte sich ja mal auf eine freundliche zerstörung im berg treffen.     

mfg chris


----------



## Huba (11. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von LTU-Linienpilot _
> *hab auch schon was mit huba ausgemacht *



PM!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

